# Housing Advice for a young Expat



## SXo (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey guys, 

New Yorker here. Used to the whole expat deal and I'm in my mid 20s. Moving to Hong Kong soon and I need some advice on where to live. 

I'm looking to spend no more than 12k / month. Is this plausible for a 1br / studio? Cooking is important to me, so a good kitchen would be nice. Are Kowloon and Lamma Island really that far away? How does the ferry ssytem work when you're drunk out of your mind? Does it take you home or do you just have to keep getting drunk until it opens up again? 

Moreover, will I be a penniless artist with 27k / month or will I be a self-sufficient man?

Any advice is necessary and appreciated.


----------



## jessica.j (Dec 19, 2013)

hi there. i have been living in hk for few years. As i see, kowloon n lamma island is quite far away, you gotta take a ferry to lamma from central (so there is about 15 min form kowloon to central + 45 min for central to lamma). 

if you're drunk out of your mind, I think there would be a life-long jounrney for you to go home. (the ferry is not 24 hr)

so i suggest you live in kowloon/central district


----------

